# crown mouldings



## alex454 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi i have experience work about MDF Wood crown mouldings , base ,all trim.If some body need i can come and do job.Thanks


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

There's always Craigslist. ..


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome---this site is for contractors---what are you hoping to find with that post?


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

mikeswoods said:


> Welcome---this site is for contractors---what are you hoping to find with that post?


I guess potato is strong with him.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

You should contact this guy, OP in this tread - http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/got-copemaster-247562/
He and his buddy just pulled in some nonsense machine to do coping of crown molding. Evidently they need an expert for MDF crown molding installation. And they seem to be loaded, who else will have money for such machine? They do high end residential and commercial.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Shots fired....
subscribed


----------



## C&C Custom Trim (Apr 20, 2014)

Tipi doesn't even recognize his long lost brother.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Philament said:


> Shots fired....
> subscribed


Sorry to disappoint, not worth any more time or bytes than this apology for denying you pleasure of watching the train wreck. :laughing:

Tom


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Subscribed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh boy


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

tipitop said:


> You should contact this guy, OP in this tread - http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/got-copemaster-247562/
> He and his buddy just pulled in some nonsense machine to do coping of crown molding. Evidently they need an expert for MDF crown molding installation. And they seem to be loaded, who else will have money for such machine? They do high end residential and commercial.


Thanks but I have everything well in hand on my end. No need for an expert but thank you for looking out. 

It's more than a little amusing that you don't see the value of the tool but it seems like it would be par for your course. Value is usually not in the purchase price but in the potential profit it can make you and in the fact that you can deliver your customer a product of superior quality FASTER. Just one example of the difference in our perspectives. You can't do things differently until you see things differently. I take a production approach to my job. One of my all time favorite quotes is from Henry Ford. "The man who uses his skill and constructive imagination to see how much he can give for a dollar, instead of how little he can give for a dollar, is bound to succeed." 

As for high end work I have been fortunate to find myself on more than a few very interesting and challenging projects but I work on projects of all types and dollar values. I like to think that my involvement in these projects has as much to do with my mindset and approach as it does whatever skills I have accumulated over the years.


----------



## neperezivai (Sep 23, 2015)

Heres how I do it.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Diablo-4...Sander-Conversion-Kit-DCP040VGPS01G/202830886

usually with any 40grit or courser disc. can get anything coped within under 30 seconds. (base or crown)
if prefinished crown which nowdays is usually only kitchens for me, i just cope with same kit but 80 grit or 100 grit on it. and run grinder at a slower speed. (Bosch grinder with adjustable RPM 1000-9000)

super easy, and waaaaaaay faster then a coping saw.


here's a pic we did. took me n 1 helper about 1 day to do this room (some office) 1-by frame with wood crown, no mdf here.


----------



## C&C Custom Trim (Apr 20, 2014)

Can someone explain to me why you would even cope square boxes? Miter, glue and screw. It'll never crack, I don't have the same faith in a crown cope. I know Tipi thinks it has to be coped no matter what. I just personally avoid coping crown whenever possible.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

C&C Custom Trim said:


> Can someone explain to me why you would even cope square boxes? Miter, glue and screw. It'll never crack, I don't have the same faith in a crown cope. I know Tipi thinks it has to be coped no matter what. I just personally avoid coping crown whenever possible.


In my best Sgt Schultz voice---I know nothing---NOTHING.

Tom


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh this I gotta see . By the same merit is it then a waste of talent to buy a domino rather than mortising by hand? I don't own a coping machine and all mine is by hand. However if I ran enough crown etc. to justify it I most certainly would. Heck I might anyway just to bug tipi someday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

kixnbux said:


> Oh this I gotta see . By the same merit is it then a waste of talent to buy a domino rather than mortising by hand? I don't own a coping machine and all mine is by hand. However if I ran enough crown etc. to justify it I most certainly would. Heck I might anyway just to bug tipi someday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any real carpenter only has $500 worth of tools purchased at a pawn shop. Anything more than that and investor and customers laugh at you.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

C&C Custom Trim said:


> Can someone explain to me why you would even cope square boxes? Miter, glue and screw. It'll never crack, I don't have the same faith in a crown cope. I know Tipi thinks it has to be coped no matter what. I just personally avoid coping crown whenever possible.


No arguement here. A cope is a decent joint when it can be installed under tension but a joint assemble from the backside with mechanical fasteners and glue will always be superior.

Coffers are a perfect opportunity for preassembly. Assemble the crown and if it has a ceiling panel staple it to the top. Same goes for runs that go around casework. If you look for them there are plenty of opportunities to do the same in ordinary running trim. I find it preferable to fitting small pieces and jogs singly and look for opportunities to do so when ever possible.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

EricBrancard said:


> Any real carpenter only has $500 worth of tools purchased at a pawn shop. Anything more than that and investor and customers laugh at you.


I use only top quality tools in my work. All pneumatic is Hitachi, same for chop saw. Table saw bosch and skill saw Makita. Btw I'm busier then ever. Past year best year ever. Raised price to 35$/hour in mid of winter and can not handle work load. Sorry Eric you are not closer would hire you like helper.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

C&C Custom Trim said:


> Can someone explain to me why you would even cope square boxes? Miter, glue and screw. It'll never crack, I don't have the same faith in a crown cope. I know Tipi thinks it has to be coped no matter what. I just personally avoid coping crown whenever possible.


For me coping is faster. I can adjust bevel if need too. And do not believe in tape.
Btw I can see silicone in yours joints from 15’ away. So failed. I do not wear silicone or putty at all as I scream it in my Craigslist add all time.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

tipitop said:


> I use only top quality tools in my work. All pneumatic is Hitachi, same for chop saw. Table saw bosch and skill saw Makita. Btw I'm busier then ever. Past year best year ever. Raised price to 35$/hour in mid of winter and can not handle work load. Sorry Eric you are not closer would hire you like helper.



Bless yor little pea-pickin' heart...


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Man it is top enjoinment in my life when they call me install crown along another carpenters. Usually other one is “expert”. I wrote about that already. Make clown of them in 1 hours. I do not know why companies do not allow me do it anymore. I send email like “if I do not do best crown installation you do not pay me nothing and I pay for all crown that I spend”.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

tipitop said:


> I use only top quality tools in my work. All pneumatic is Hitachi, same for chop saw. Table saw bosch and skill saw Makita. Btw I'm busier then ever. Past year best year ever. Raised price to 35$/hour in mid of winter and can not handle work load. Sorry Eric you are not closer would hire you like helper.


Let me know the next time you can book a $600k project and I'll be your helper.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

tipitop said:


> I do not know why companies do not allow me do it anymore.


Yeah, that's a real mystery. I mean if the best carpenter in the are only cost $35/hour, why wouldn't companies hire him? 

:laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

tipitop said:


> I use only top quality tools in my work. All pneumatic is Hitachi, same for chop saw. Table saw bosch and skill saw Makita. Btw I'm busier then ever. Past year best year ever. Raised price to 35$/hour in mid of winter and can not handle work load. Sorry Eric you are not closer would hire you like helper.


Hitachi makes good air tools. Hitachi eectric power tools are junk


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Hitachi makes good air tools. Hitachi eectric power tools are junk


Actually my former table saw "Hitachi" is proof of it. I do NOT disagree with you about Hitachi power tools. Compressor is good if is not to cold.


----------



## Joemack1 (Oct 5, 2013)

tipitop said:


> Man it is top enjoinment in my life when they call me install crown along another carpenters. Usually other one is “expert”. I wrote about that already. Make clown of them in 1 hours. I do not know why companies do not allow me do it anymore. I send email like “if I do not do best crown installation you do not pay me nothing and I pay for all crown that I spend”.


Its pretty sad if running crown is your top enjoyment in life. Crown is an easy boring task. 
When did harbor freight start selling hitachi tools


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tipitop for president


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> Tipitop for president


1911! WTF Chuck?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> 1911! WTF Chuck?


No more ridiculous than Donnald, and his English comprehension is not much worse...:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> No more ridiculous than Donnald, and his English comprehension is not much worse...:laughing:


No I mean where you been?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Got busy with usuall chit...life...wife...backpain...you know, day to day chit...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Still like late night avocados though: )


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> Still like late night avocados though: )


Damn, I'm now hungry! Thank you very much!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tipitop said:


> I use only top quality tools in my work. All pneumatic is Hitachi, same for chop saw. Table saw bosch and skill saw Makita. Btw I'm busier then ever. Past year best year ever. Raised price to 35$/hour in mid of winter and can not handle work load. Sorry Eric you are not closer would hire you like helper.


At $75 an hour you'd lose $40 an hour paying Eric to help you. I'm sure that's what he charges for his time.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

If I charged 35 bucks an hour I'd be busy too. Also starving and having to work every day.

Oh, and can we please realize that noone uses f'ing silicone to caulk trim. It is called caulking you numbnut.

If you are going to insult people, at least know what the f you are talking about.

Oh, and also, it is pretty dumb to call out guys who could work you under the table and make you look like a schmuck in a truck.

Sheesh.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

C&C Custom Trim said:


> Can someone explain to me why you would even cope square boxes? Miter, glue and screw. It'll never crack, I don't have the same faith in a crown cope. I know Tipi thinks it has to be coped no matter what. I just personally avoid coping crown whenever possible.


Any time I can pre assemble I do. On this ceiling I pre assembled all the crown and jumped on the scaffold and install them all. I like to use 2p 10 along with titebond and lace the back up with pins. Rock solid


----------



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

I thought this was an advertisement!! Not a thread about how to, and who does it better!! 

But I like it, Carry on!


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

tyler, can you tell me about the vertical lights in the last picture? 

on pre-assembling the coffers, did you have any issues on out of square conditions or the corners being short by an eighth?


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

72chevy4x4 said:


> tyler, can you tell me about the vertical lights in the last picture?
> 
> on pre-assembling the coffers, did you have any issues on out of square conditions or the corners being short by an eighth?



The vertical lights are the Phillips hue system, the are led strip lights that are mounted in the columns, in the front we have a frosted acrylic to diffuse the light. It's a pretty cool system and very affordable.

As for the crown in the coffers, I did my best when laying out to make sure the boxes were pretty square, and the nice thing about pre assembly is the corner are so strong that I was about to flex it around pretty good with out the joints opening up.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

*Crown Mouldings*

Preassembly on coffers is the way to go. Remember some crown can't be coped, at least would really be hard for details line up.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

StrongTower said:


> Preassembly on coffers is the way to go. Remember some crown can't be coped, at least would really be hard for details line up.
> View attachment 264898
> View attachment 264906
> View attachment 264914


White River?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

StrongTower said:


> Preassembly on coffers is the way to go. Remember some crown can't be coped, at least would really be hard for details line up.
> View attachment 264898
> View attachment 264906
> View attachment 264914


Makes it nice to miter when you're the one making your own 90 degree corners. :thumbsup:


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

Justin Huisenga said:


> White River?



Yes. 7 1/2 poplar. That resin is pretty wild.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

StrongTower said:


> Yes. 7 1/2 poplar. That resin is pretty wild.


Thought so. I've hit my head against that wall a few times but never at that scale.

Compo resin is neat stuff. Decorator Supply is a local business here and they've been supplying ornamental compo accessories since the late 1800's. Every once in awhile their compo mouldings get spec'd. I've always glued them on but I still want to try the steam application.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

StrongTower said:


> Preassembly on coffers is the way to go. Remember some crown can't be coped, at least would really be hard for details line up.
> View attachment 264898
> View attachment 264906
> View attachment 264914


Measure twice, or three times, cut once...can't waste that stuff! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Acanthus upside down ??


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

Resta said:


> Acanthus upside down ??



Nice catch... , I was a subcontractor on this job under the main finish carpenter. This was the first time I'd dealt with acanthus and asked which way was up. He and the owners decided that they wanted the ball profile at the bottom, I later realized that it was upside down. It was a 45 spring angle. I wasn't saying nothing since that moulding was $13/ft. Each box was about 250 in crown. 7k in that great room. Zipped lip. 

That ceiling is around 18ft tall and they ended up painting the coffers and ceiling all white. You really had to look for the detail from the ground.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

m1911 said:


> Measure twice, or three times, cut once...can't waste that stuff! :laughing::laughing:



Was amazing how much of that stuff we threw away. Pattern was spaced a ways apart.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

StrongTower said:


> Was amazing how much of that stuff we threw away. Pattern was spaced a ways apart.


Cost of doing business, right?


----------

